# Daca nu uite ca iti zambeste



## geniosa

This was said about me in a poker chat room, I was just wondering what it means.  Thanks


----------



## Claudiopolis

Literally it means:

"If not, look, it's smiling at you".

You should provide a context for a better translation!


----------



## geniosa

thank you very much, that was everything that was on there, it was just that and then they signed out.  Thank you again!


----------



## Arrakis

If not, look, she's smiling at you. Can an "it" smile?


----------



## beenni

Yes, an "it" can smile if it is a playing card. And remember that the guy was in a poker chat room.


----------

